# No Pets Allowed



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is just hilarious, worth the read...it is a bit lengthy but funnier as it goes down.

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/vi ... =4&t=97513

:lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is also just as hilarious....I about lost my Dr Pepper reading it.

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/vi ... =4&t=99666


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lmao at both of them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:rollin:


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

wow...those were hilarious :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## bjornberg18 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.27bslash6.com/overdue.html

from same guy, not as good as the other two though


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bwa-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Geez, thats like boiling point stuff, esp that second one!!! Bored people, Ill tell you.... :lol:


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Mar 23, 2010)

:rollin:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Bwa-ha-ha-ha


----------

